# Nexus Q announced



## bastafari (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm glad to see Google is bridging the gap that apple has left for a unified android experience. How many of you will getting one? I'm a little upset though. What effect if any will this have on google tv? I have a sony google tv and planning an htpc build to stream media. Now it seems i won't need one unless if course i want storage or blue ray. But wouldn't it be good to also make a usb dongle that can plugged in to a google tv or set top box? These already have some of the same features such as you tube ect but missing the ease of connecting to and streaming wirelessly. It's early to speculate and i see this as a god thing but like many of you i always want more! So what do you think?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lelantos (Nov 7, 2011)

Personally I think it is overpriced. I like the hardware design but I think it has limited functionality. I would love to see an "airplay' feature where any app I use on my phone/tablet can be displayed on my TV through the Nexus Q, such as games. But just as a Play Music/Play Movies/YouTube device I won't be getting one. I also feel the social aspect is over rated, the last think I want is people messing with my playlist.


----------



## bastafari (Sep 13, 2011)

Right maybe it's better for people to make an HTPC and make it run android, install plex, or at least until the make an android xbmc client, put on a bluetooth dongle in the thing and run all the media you want from there.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

